# Sell my house FAST!



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok, we need to get rid of this house.. Now. My parents are divorced and my mom cant afford the morgtage. I suggested one of those Sell your house for cash agencies but shes afraid of getting scammed. So once again, I turn my question to the wonderful comminuty here to see if anyone has any idea of a reputable service who will take my house off our hands for cash fast. 

Thanks as always,
Maggz


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Some questions for you:

How much is the mortgage?
How much is left owing?
How much was the house purchased for?
How much is it worth now?
Will it pass a building inspection without needing repairs?

Why would she want to sell the house, only to turn around and pay rent? Do you work? Are you able to work?

Basically, what I am saying is, do everything you can to keep the house. It is the only good investment anyone can make these days, but it is only good once it's paid off.

Unless your house has appreciated immensely in value, chances are, once all of the fees are paid, you won't get any extra cash once it's sold. If your mom is in a position where the house is worth more than what is owed on the mortgage, why not just reverse mortgage it? Then she could either use the extra money to pay down what's left owing, or use the money until you guys get back on your feet, and keep the house to boot.

What ever you do, do NOT use one of those agencies to sell the house. Do it properly, if it is well maintained, and is in a good market, it will sell in no time.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

Mortgage - 1,400
Owing - over 150k
Paid - 410k
Worth - 420k
Ony repairs needed is a paint job cause i scorched my rooms ceiling (dont ask)

My mom makes 1,600 a month. Mortage is 1,400 leaving us with $200 to pay for utilities, pets, food, gas, unexpected emergencies, ect

I personally am able to work, and im looking. My mom has about $600 left in her account as of now and the mortage is comming up again. 

The house has been on the market for about 3 months to no avail of selling.
*sigh*


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

There is 410K paid on a house that is worth 420K and there is still 150K owing?

Dang, that's tough, might as well just stay there and try to make it work. If she is able to sell the house, she will still owe 150K, because the house is only worth 420. The most likely reason noone is buying is because of leins attached to the house. 

She could also try renting part of it out. Even if she rents a room for about $400/month, that would leave some room for surviving.

if you paid her $200 for your room, and she rents another room for $400, then she would only need $800/month for the mortgage, wich is half of her take home. The other half could be used for insurance, groceries, taxes, incidentals etc.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I guess we will see what happens. Im most likely going into the Air force soon, so I wont be around to help her out.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Send your money back from the AF! Everything you will ever need is paid for, food, housing, medical. It may be a small amount for an E1 but it would help her.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You might try a listing on the real estate section of Craigs List.


----------



## king2163 (Apr 14, 2007)

you can use services like sell house fast


----------



## craigal (May 2, 1999)

Could your mother live in a smaller house?

If so your mother may be better off renting a smaller place to live in and then rent out the original house.

Depending on the condition of the house and the rental market in the area, she may collect enough rent to almost cover the mortgage. Are there any tax writeoffs available for investment properties?

Cheers

Craig


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

In case anyone hasn't noticed, this was posted over 2 years ago. I think the person who posted it has probably resolved the issue by now since the title does include the word "FAST".


----------



## belinda2 (Feb 12, 2008)

How does the sell fast services work? Is it worth it(profitable)? Is it less hassle?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

belinda2 said:


> How does the sell fast services work? Is it worth it(profitable)? Is it less hassle?


By definition, any service that sells your house fast is going to cost you money. They obviously buy them at a steep discount, that's how they minimize their risk. Whether it's worth it depends on how desperate you are.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Pink (blech)? Paint the house another color.


----------

